# Photo of gecko's mating



## Grant (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all, just snapped this quick shot of two asian house gecko's mating (yes I know they're a pest). This is the first time I've seen any form of lizard species mating in the wild so I though I'd just pop it up.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Mar 13, 2006)

awsome!!


----------



## redline (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pic


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 13, 2006)

They are great when you can't get mice for small snakes


----------



## Livewire (Mar 13, 2006)

Great pic Grant.


----------



## redline (Mar 13, 2006)

How big do that kind of geckos get


----------



## Simple (Mar 13, 2006)

Cool pic!


----------



## crackers (Mar 14, 2006)

used to catch theses guys for snake tucker when i was up north but stoped when i found the majority of em had quite visible skin worms (and who knows what else).........noisy little buggers !!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 14, 2006)

That's the way to do it!! Outside hanging off the wall


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 15, 2006)

Reptile Porn !!!


----------



## thals (Mar 15, 2006)

haha, nice shot Moreliaman


----------



## herptrader (Mar 15, 2006)

Strophurus ciliaris

So far these guys gave produced a couple of eggs none of which have hatched yet.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow herptrader, 
What a cute couple. Very nice.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 15, 2006)

herptrader....very nice shot, ive kept those, didnt have any problems with them laying or hatching the eggs, but i kept loosing high percentages of the young after about six months. :cry: never figured it out :?


----------



## dee4 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, lizard style.  I'll have to try that. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## herptrader (Mar 15, 2006)

dee4 said:


> Wow, lizard style.  I'll have to try that. :wink: :lol: :lol:




You might have to grow a tail ;-)


----------



## herptrader (Mar 15, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> herptrader....very nice shot, ive kept those, didnt have any problems with them laying or hatching the eggs, but i kept loosing high percentages of the young after about six months. :cry: never figured it out :?



The female has been slowly developing a kinky tail and more recently kinks in her spine.

The first egg laid was desicated and did not last long incubator.

4 weeks later there was a second which went mouldy after about 3 weeks in the incubator.

The third egg was laid about 2 weeks ago and I spotted it very soon after it was laid and it seems to be doing well in incubation - fingers crossed.

I am, however, after another female or two for the breeding setup.


----------



## Pyror (Mar 15, 2006)

This photo seems appropriate here. This was taken not 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 15, 2006)

Hix


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just like the song. Do it like they do on the Discovery Channel. :lol:


----------



## Grant (Mar 16, 2006)

Bloody hell what have I begun. Think this needs a kiddy warning :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 16, 2006)

Check this one out, she is doing it while sitting on a stick!







And this one is enough of an exhibitionist to go for it while climbing up someone's arm! :shock:


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 16, 2006)

nice pics guys! sdaji your crazy cloning geckos are wicked! 

andrew


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

The Gecko's in Pyror's pics are smiling, and so they should be!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2006)

She likes a bit of the ruff stuff.


----------



## fishead (Mar 16, 2006)

*gecks*

Howdy herptrader, a bud has been keeping cilliaris for a few years now and has had mbd develop in younguns that were raised without uvb.
I had a couple more amyae hatch out yesterday too. Very happy with that as the incubator spent a lot of time at thirty degrees plus with all this stinking heat.
Oh yeah not selling sorry folks.


----------

